# The X block as found within the Modern Arnis Anyos



## Mark Lynn (Jul 16, 2015)

This is tied actually to the other discussion where I asked Modern Arnis instructors and really students if they practice or teach the Modern Arnis anyos or forms.

So last night in class we were working on Anyo Tatlo (empty hand form 3) and we get to the part of the first upper X block and the really long turn (mid way through the form) and we worked through it.  Then we get to the second X block (almost at the end) and the question comes up.  Which hand is on top?  And then specifically which hand is always on top?  So bear with me as I set this question up.

In karate I had been taught that the lead hand lead foot rule applied in that the lead hand was always on top, so if my right foot is in front the right hand is on top, left foot in front left hand on top.   So for years I never questioned this application, then I noticed in some of my TKD forms the opposite was done, fine I changed it to the lead hand lead foot rule as I was taught.  I get to taking Modern Arnis and the anyos have the rear hand on top and then there is anyo Tatlo with the right hand on top (as was pointed out to me) in both instances one with the right foot forward and the next with the left foot forward.

So then the question came up as a general rule in the Modern Arnis anyos (and perhaps Modern Arnis as a whole) is the right hand when it comes to the X block always on top?

Now I know it depends upon the application being taught so it could be either.  In other words I know that either hand can be on top and you can make applications from those hand positions.  We tried it both ways last night and one way got me to do the application (or close to it as I remember it) from  GM Remy, and with the hand placed the other way I did another take down still staying within the anyo template.  However looking at GM Remy's book (the Ohara book) he seems to place the right hand on top all of the time, but then the attack that was shown was mainly comes from the right forehand (#1) or the over head (#12) so it was inconclusive to me.

I don't remember GM Remy ever going into that type of detail teaching a general rule as to hand placement (i.e. lead hand lead foot, or right always on top) it was more of you can do this, or you can do that, and it was more demo mode.  So for those that teach or practice the anyos how do you teach the X block?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 16, 2015)

To me always depending upon the technique you wanted to execute and where the attack was coming from.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 16, 2015)

Not a Modern Arnis player by any means but have some exposure. My understanding is the anyos are more of a principle base group of movements and though they are express through specific techniques once the practitioner understands the movements they are used more as a method of answering the what if questions. How to solve the problem within movements presented by the anyos. Rt over left or left over rt will be dependent upon what question is being answered.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 19, 2015)

Rich Parsons said:


> To me always depending upon the technique you wanted to execute and where the attack was coming from.



Agreed



Danny T said:


> Not a Modern Arnis player by any means but have some exposure. My understanding is the anyos are more of a principle base group of movements and though they are express through specific techniques once the practitioner understands the movements they are used more as a method of answering the what if questions. How to solve the problem within movements presented by the anyos. Rt over left or left over rt will be dependent upon what question is being answered.



Gentlemen

Thanks for the replies.   This is really more in line of what I believe as well.

However Rich if you don't mind me asking and since you said you still teach the anyos in the other discussion.  What you went to the camps back in the 80's did the Professor ever go into the detail of the anyos, or the execution of techniques found in them.  He didn't do this when I started in MA back in the mid 90's.  Yet as I was initially led to believe that he didn't really care about them (from what other students like my self observed) but I was told by more senior students than he use to be a lot more strict about them in the 80's camps.

So I was actually hoping that some people (like you) who had more contact with him (more personal contact as students) might share their insights, I was wondering if they might have been told it is this way or that.   You know I hear about people that had personal instruction from Remy and all. 

Anyway thanks to both of you for your input.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2015)

Mark,

At the first Michigan Summer camp in 1987, I asked specifically what version of the forms should I learn as people had variations, even the stick forms had that issue in particular Stick Form 3. He (Remy) told me to learn them all as this allows you (me) to move and defend yourself depending upon that environment.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 22, 2015)

Rich Parsons said:


> Mark,
> 
> At the first Michigan Summer camp in 1987, I asked specifically what version of the forms should I learn as people had variations, even the stick forms had that issue in particular Stick Form 3. He (Remy) told me to learn them all as this allows you (me) to move and defend yourself depending upon that environment.



Cool, see that I can see the Professor saying, thanks for sharing that.   I think that in a particular school you should be consistent how your school does things, but that doesn't mean it has to be the same way across all anyos or to be imposed on another school or student.  For instance the way I teach Anyo Isa the opening Brush Grabs Strike moves I teach in a bladed form (foot work wise I mean) on a more narrow base, because my application for those moves are a throw (that I learned form Dan Anderson), however the Brush Grab Strike movement at the end of the 1st half of the anyo I teach with a wider stance and emphasize it as a strike.  This way I have a method to teach both applications when the time comes in the training and the student has already learned the proper foot work.

While I'm teaching the form to a student I stress the foot work and I set it up by (if I have another student handy I will) quickly demonstrate that off balancing move as the reason for "this type" of footwork, later this "type" of footwork here because this is a strike etc. etc.   However in the opening moves if the student wants to open his hand or to close it I don't care, since the application is a off balance move.  Later when it is a strike then it is closed.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 22, 2015)

Rich

If you don't mind me asking what was the issue with stick form three?

Hey did you all have issues back in the day as to what was the correct way to do the form?   What I mean is amongst the senior students who were showing variations, was this being taught as this is "the way" to do the anyo?  

For instance at the 95 Dallas camp I was shown a way to do Anyo Dalawa and in it there was a hand movement prior to (almost) end (of the anyo) where you step towards (facing) the right into a horse (straddle) stance.   It was explained to us by the instructor that the forms have changed over time from when they were created and this was one of the changes, (I wrote this specifically down in my notes.) that Modern Arnis was an living art and evolving art and so on and so on.   However the next year when he wasn't at the camp we were doing it differently more like the versions on the 80's series.  Then issues came up who was right.   Because we had students doing it different ways.  The Professor to my knowledge never said this is "The way", nor did he ever tell us (as a group) "learn all of them" like he did you.  So it did cause some conflict amongst us lower ranks at the time.

Because of the lack of direction in this regard I (and others) felt that GM Remy didn't really care about them.  However I was later told by a senior instructor that when he learned them (80's time frame) that (I was led to believe) Remy was demonstrating the anyos and he wanted them to be taught left and right (as in left and right versions), and that Remy really cared about them.  This was after Remy's passing so I then started re-examining my outlook on them.

I not seeking dirt or venting, rather I'm just curious as to the way things were taught before I started learning Modern Arnis in 95.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 22, 2015)

Stick Form Three. Is the same as two except three moves on the front end. 
Do you step forward for all three? 
Do you stay in place for all three? Switching both feet or not foot work?
Do you step back for all three? 
Do you step back for the first two and forward for the third? 
...
At that camp all these plus more were being taught be different people. 

Later, Remy (GM) would take a person to the side and ask them to teach the forms to everyone so everyone at that camp moved the same.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 22, 2015)

Rich Parsons said:


> Stick Form Three. Is the same as two except three moves on the front end.
> Do you step forward for all three?
> Do you stay in place for all three? Switching both feet or not foot work?
> Do you step back for all three?
> ...



Thought it was basically the same except for the first half not just the first three moves.  Well actually not quite the whole half but 3/4s of the 1st half.  What I mean is that we turn to the right first, then pivot and face left with a supported block each time.  Then pivot to face the front (not really moving the feet as in stepping, but pivoting or shifting) with a upward diagonal slice from the left hip towards the right, then step with the left foot forward and cut up again from right hip towards the left shoulder.  This puts you at the same hand position as in form 2 but with the left foot in front which then makes you take an extra step with your right foot and adds a different timing to the circular cuts (strikes) as you turn and face the opposite direction.  Which is why I mentioned 3/4s of the first 1/2.

Anyway if what you are describing is correct  then are all of these with your body facing forward with you only doing a supported block on the left and the right sides and then the diagonal cuts or strikes?

What version did Remy finally have the person teach?


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 22, 2015)

Rich Parsons said:


> Later, Remy (GM) would take a person to the side and ask them to teach the forms to everyone so everyone at that camp moved the same.



Did this happen at each camp?   In your opinion, was it that Remy was watching everyone to see who would most represent his way of doing things and then he chose that individual to help bring alignment to the group?  Or did he switch things up year to year?  Go with the most senior student and leave it to them to teach?

Basically he did the same thing with us.  However like in your example in stick  form three, I never saw that much variation, especially not on the floor all at the same time being taught nor shown.


----------

